# nudes?



## mmphoto (Jun 9, 2007)

i have a B&W i'd like c&c on... but i haven't found the rules about nudity and/or partial nudity.  there is half a rear end cheek in it- is that kosher for this forum?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 9, 2007)

looks like you can post anything that is tasteful... I think they want you to put  some notation in the title to warn people.  that there might be nudity.  Somethin about not safe for work.  nsfw I think it is.  I can't find anyone to take their clothes off for me anymore so it's a moot point in my case.


----------

